# Smofried Turkey Legs and Wings



## Vermin999 (Jul 20, 2011)

Injected some turkey legs with some melted butter, soy sauce, granulated garlic, ground dehydrated onion and some Slap ya Mama then on the grill to get smoked. I wanted to only cook them till around 135-140. I had to leave for a bit and was gone a little longer than I wanted to and the turkey legs got to around 160*F

Part on the grill and smoked with a little maple chunks and cherry chips.






Fried a bag of fries





Cut up the wings





Legs frying, didn't take a pic of the wings in the oil.





Turkey parts done





Wifey wanted some fried fish so fried a few pieces of cod in some beer batter





Some cauliflower on the grill in an aluminum pan





My plate. Turkey was really good but I just wished I was able to take them off the grill a little sooner.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 20, 2011)

That is some good lookin' grub V!


----------



## BigAL (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic once again, John!  What do you like better, inject or brine?  Or both?  I'd like to make the kids some big ol turkey legs, that time of yr......our fair is this 
week.

Great pix!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 21, 2011)

Very clever technique with the turkey legs and wings . . . smoked and then dropped into the fry basket for crisping. You always come up with interesting cooks.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Lew!! Glad to see you around again!!! Hope everything is alright!!


----------

